

Vim-signify - my approach of a gutter plugin - mhi
https://github.com/mhinz/vim-signify
This is my version of some kind of git-gutter plugin for Vim; vim-signify.<p>Features:<p>- supports git, mercurial, bazaar, subversion, cvs
 - pretty well documented
 - _everything_ is configurable through variables
 - quite fast
 - can be toggled on a per-buffer base
 - preserving of signs set by other plugins (optional)
 - additional line highlighting (optional)<p>I started writing it 3 days ago, but it's working pretty good for me already. I'd like to get some more feedback now. Thanks in advance.<p>(Feature requests are feedback, too!)
======
iamthedata
Pretty cool, but you could add a brief comparision with vim-gitgutter to the
Readme, or explain why you felt the need for a new plugin.

~~~
mhi
I just added a short explanation to the README:

Yes, I knew about vim-gitgutter before, I even contributed to it. But in the
end I just didn't like the codebase and started my own plugin. And because I
like programming VimL.

The main difference is probably the support for other DVCS. Moreover,
execution speed and high configurability are two of the design goals.

~~~
iamthedata
Indeed, I noticed it is faster!

Rest well. :)

